# Permission to hunt foreclosed land?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

How does a bank owning a property change how you get permission to hunt/track a deer? In this economy we probably all know places that look like they should be great hunting spots but some bank owns it due to foreclosure. What if you have adjacent property and your wounded deer crosses over, technically we need permission to go get it right? 

Has anyone figured out this mess?


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Your right in the assumption that you need written permission from the mortgage owner to access the property. However, if it were me and I had a wounded deer on the adjoining land knowing that it were bank owned, I would go *unarmed* and recover the deer. I sure most leo officers would be more understanding if you were not in posession of a weapon while tracking/recovering. 

Furthermore, most likely there is no one else legally on the property, period. Most lenders will not grant access to an REO parcel unless the individual is looking to purchase and has permission from the realtor, most times with the realtor.

my .02


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Burnmtndog said:


> Your right in the assumption that you need written permission from the mortgage owner to access the property. However, if it were me and I had a wounded deer on the adjoining land knowing that it were bank owned, I would go *unarmed* and recover the deer. I sure most leo officers would be more understanding if you were not in posession of a weapon while tracking/recovering.
> 
> Furthermore, most likely there is no one else legally on the property, period. Most lenders will not grant access to an REO parcel unless the individual is looking to purchase and has permission from the realtor, most times with the realtor.
> 
> my .02


It would be considered private and you would need and should get permission to enter it. It does not have to be written though. In order for there to be a trespass complaint there has to be a complainant, in this case it would be the bank or holding company. If it is a locally owned bank where you can actually talk to a person that understands what exactly you are asking to do it would probably not be a big problem to get it. Good Luck if it's a big bank or company.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Just knowing how many homes are foreclosed around here, there's got to be a fair amount of property too. I guess there are still some "small-time" banks where you might be able to get in touch. I know in PA I knew a couple bank managers who I could probably get permission from but those are also banks where 1 manager runs the entire show.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

dead short said:


> It would be considered private and you would need and should get permission to enter it. It does not have to be written though. In order for there to be a trespass complaint there has to be a complainant, in this case it would be the bank or holding company. If it is a locally owned bank where you can actually talk to a person that understands what exactly you are asking to do it would probably not be a big problem to get it. Good Luck if it's a big bank or company.


That is the correct answer....


----------



## Gstan (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a little off subject, who would I contact to find some foreclosed land?


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Gstan said:


> Just a little off subject, who would I contact to find some foreclosed land?


 This is for a property I knew the address for and new it was in forclosure:
I went to the county office and had to talk to the tax assessor, who sent me to the equaliztion desk who sent me to someone else, county clerk, I think. who gave me the phone number to an attourney handling the forclosure. The only info I could get from the attourney is when the property will be available for auction.:rant::rant:

Hope that clears things up:lol::lol:


----------

